# My 6mth GRD Front legs



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never had any experience with this sort of thing but IMHO this doesn't look like a problem that will correct itself. Can you get a second opinion?


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I would get a second opinion, and if they say he needs to have surgery he should have it. It doesn't look like something that will correct on its own. He is a very handsome boy, please give hugs and kiss from me.


----------



## dmataftin (Jun 1, 2012)

Im seeing the surgeon tomorrow. He specializes in orthopedics. I am currently looking for a vet for another opinion. My vet is very good, but he said he didnt have much experience with this and he referred me to the surgeon im seeing. Im just concerened because of other posts i have seen on similar issues. The vet said he will grow for another 3-4 months, so surgery can be dependant on this.


----------



## dmataftin (Jun 1, 2012)

The vet gave him rimadyl for discomfort, though it was just preventive as he doesnt seem bothered


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Kind of looks like my jrt legs, he has premature growth plate closure in his front legs so they bow. It can be surgically corrected, I chose not too because he gets around fine. If he had been a larger dog or showed discomfort I would have seriously considered it. I would get the consult and see what they say.good luck!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Kind of looks like my jrt legs, he has premature growth plate closure in his front legs so they bow.


I agree. It looks like that's what could be going on. I honesty don't think that it will correct itself. It's really good that you're seeing an orthopedic surgeon. I know two dogs that have gone through the surgery, (Great Danes), and they're doing really well now. But, the surgeries were very difficult for them.

Let us know how the appointment goes.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

He is not going to grow out of those legs. I can't really tell how old he is in those pics, but unfortunately he doesn't have all that much growing to do (at least leg length-wise). To get those legs straight, he's going to need pretty extensive surgery.

My boy has one leg like that (probably an injury in my dog's case-it shut down the ulnar growth plate where 90% of the growth takes place). He had surgery at 4 months where the surgeon removed a small portion of the ulna to hopefully allow the radius to continue growing. Didn't do much for my dog as at 4 months, he was already pretty leggy. Here's a pic of him as a 10 year old:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no experience with this, and this website may be of no help whatsoever, but I have heard a lot of people refer to "The Great Dane Lady" with issues like this. 

Cruciate Ligament injury cruciate ligament brace in dogs ACL Knuckling Over | Dog Bowed Legs, HOD| GREATDANELADY.COM

This is NOT a replacement for an orthopedic specialist, but it couldn't hurt to consult with her before going ahead with serious surgery.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's one of the Dane's before and after pictures, (you can really tell how the surgery improved her legs):


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you thought about contacting the breeder? Just wondering if any siblings were having any issues? Keep us posted on how Keizer is doing. You both are in my thoughts.


----------



## dmataftin (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for the help, his cosult with the surgeon is tomorrow, i will post on here what i hear. I did contact the breeder, and he said he hasnt had any other issues withbthe litter. Because however they had a 3 year health gaurantee, and the vet said its from genetics or birth not injury, they refunded me the money we paid for him plus some extra. And no idid not have to return keizer, as that was not an option for me to part with him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

dmataftin said:


> Thank you for the help, his cosult with the surgeon is tomorrow, i will post on here what i hear. I did contact the breeder, and he said he hasnt had any other issues withbthe litter. Because however they had a 3 year health gaurantee, and the vet said its from genetics or birth not injury, they refunded me the money we paid for him plus some extra. And no idid not have to return keizer, as that was not an option for me to part with him.


It sounds like you have a reputable breeder. Good for them supporting their buyers and puppies. I hope the surgeon has positive things to say tomorrow.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am glad you are getting a consult and that your breeder was so cooperative. I hope the orthopedist has some easy options for you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Checking in to see if you got any news today.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

i'm curious too...i really hope that it will straighten itself out!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Checking in on Keizer's results. Hugs from NC!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just seeing this thread now. Your poor boy - that does not look comfortable. Hope the surgeon can give you some answers.

Also heartened to hear your breeder's response - and that you didn't consider giving up your boy! Best of luck to you...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dmataftin*

Dmataftin

How is Keizer? Beautiful dog!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

In my experience vet. surgeons don't cut unless it is needed. I hope the needed surgery goes well for your pup. I highly doubt the bones will fix themselves.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Bumping up..how did the appt go?


----------



## dmataftin (Jun 1, 2012)

Keizer got his first part of the operation done. We went with Dr. Johnson at Animal Surgical Clinic Seattle, do to their highly regarded reviews. They were expensive, but luckily we do have pet insurance. They went in and cut the ulna in both front legs to relieve the tension on the "bowing" radius bone. This will stop the legs from getting any worse. The next and hopefully final surgery will take place in about 2-2 1/2 months, when the bones have essentially stopped most growth. this is the corrective surgery where they will cut the radius bone and put a plate in to straighten the legs. the surgeon will put him in a very rigid cast and the legs should heal back straight. We opted for this surgery over the ring fixators due to surgeons advise. He said He has experience with both, but believes this procedure in a puppy yeilds better results. if the final surgery doesnt fully correct he said we could do the ring fixators if adding length to the legs is something he needs. We just got him home today from surgery; he does not like his casts on or being confined to the living room and his kennel...but its for his own good.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Glad that Keizer's first surgery went well and I hope he has a speedy recovery. I recognize those photos taken at Magnuson dog park.. hopefully when Keizer is all better Molly and Keizer will run into each other there!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm glad that he got through his first surgery well. I am keeping you both in my thoughts! Good luck!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww poor guy! Time flys by soo fast that it won't be long until he's up and playing again. I hope everything heals good and the next procedure goes well too!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

My gosh, I'm just reading this thread. Wishing you and Keizer the very best over the next few months!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dma*

Dma

Glad that Keizer had the surgery. Please keep us posted on his healing.
Guess he'll need lots of safe toys to keep him company while he recovers.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wishing your boy a speedy recovery from surgery and good luck for the future surgeries!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Glad to hear he is doing well. I can't imagine going through that with my dog as a puppy. Who is your breeder that you got him from? They sound very wonderful in giving your your money back.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

glad to hear that the surgery went well. take care of him and prevent him from running or doing anything tedious at the moment. let us know how it goes and i hope things will turn out great. btw, you've a beautiful dog.


----------



## dmataftin (Jun 1, 2012)

update..Keizer goes in wednesday to get his legs checked and hopefully his splints off if the incisions are healed. He will have about 4-6 wks to be normal again until his second surgery(and hopefully final one). The vet said I can take him out and swim, walk, etc until the next surgery, so Im excited for that because he has hated being confined to the living room everyday. Having a medical background...without seeing his legs out of the bandages, he appears to have healed properly so hopefully in a few days we will be able to go to the lake and play. Just FYI.. Healthy Paws Pet Insurance has been a blessing. They have covered all visits, surgery, prescriptions at 90% of the vet bills with no issues what-so-ever. They even emailed me to see how he has been doing during recovery. I know they are in the business to make money, but its nice to see an insurance company actually care.


----------



## dmataftin (Jun 1, 2012)

here are some xrays of the first surgery. you can see what the legs looked like prior, and then what the surgeon did.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, please give yourself and Keizer a hug from me and my girls. You are a great doggy mommy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Best wishes for Wednesday, I hope everything is going to be fine. He deserves a break before his second surgery.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, hope Wednesday's check up goes well and he can enjoy some much needed fun time. 

Best of luck with the next surgery.


----------



## heartgoldens (Jul 25, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> In my experience vet. surgeons don't cut unless it is needed. I hope the needed surgery goes well for your pup. I highly doubt the bones will fix themselves.


I've experienced the same...especially with specialists. They usually give you all the options. They'd prefer not to cut if it is not warranted...but there are always exceptions to the rule and a second opinion doesn't hurt. The key is finding a second opinion from another specialist...not just any general practitioner. 

I've yet to finish the entire thread for an update...gonna keep reading and hopefully see how things turned out.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

This is certainly a case where one says "thank goodness I purchased pet insurance"


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

dmataftin said:


> update..Keizer goes in wednesday to get his legs checked and hopefully his splints off if the incisions are healed. He will have about 4-6 wks to be normal again until his second surgery(and hopefully final one). The vet said I can take him out and swim, walk, etc until the next surgery, so Im excited for that because he has hated being confined to the living room everyday. Having a medical background...without seeing his legs out of the bandages, he appears to have healed properly so hopefully in a few days we will be able to go to the lake and play. Just FYI.. Healthy Paws Pet Insurance has been a blessing. They have covered all visits, surgery, prescriptions at 90% of the vet bills with no issues what-so-ever. They even emailed me to see how he has been doing during recovery. I know they are in the business to make money, but its nice to see an insurance company actually care.


So how did appointment go? I hope everything was well.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So glad you were able to find a surgeon to help your pup. Hope the follow-up visit went well!


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Just read this ... Great job taking care of your boy..hope all continues to heal well...


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just now reading this thread. I really hope things are going well after the surgery, poor baby. Healing thoughts from me and Rileah!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good luck on Wednesday ! This thread has been very informative since i had never heard of this condition before.

Thanks too for mentioning your good experience with Healthy Paws Pet Insurance. That is awesome. I've seen quite a few posts where people ask about whether to get pet insurance and if so, which companies are good ones. I didn't have a good experience with VPI but I'm glad Healthy Paws came through for you and Keizer.


----------

